# nbadraft.net has us taking danilo gallinari



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and we sure as hell better not....he would be a huge waste with a high lotto pick....

we would be passing up gordon, westbrook, jordan, batum, love and arthur....hell freakin no way....this kids looks like korelev 2.0....dumbleavy can't be that dumb....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sites like nbadraft.net and draftexpress don't have the mock drafts selecting team needs. Right now both sites have their picks based on rankings so they think Danilo right now is the 6th best prospect. 

LA Times reported today that the Clippers will take a guard.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Sites like nbadraft.net and draftexpress don't have the mock drafts selecting team needs. Right now both sites have their picks based on rankings so they think Danilo right now is the 6th best prospect.
> 
> LA Times reported today that the Clippers will take a guard.



6th best prospect???wow, i have lost all faith in nbadraft.net....he wouldn't even start on a reputable div 1 college team...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> LA Times reported today that the Clippers will take a guard.


Thank goodness!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The mock drafts are useless right now, until private workouts an ddraft camps start. The mocks are basically to show who is on the radar, and the rank of hotness as of now. 

Once the lottery happens, then we should pay more attention to the mock drafts, and especially after the private workouts and draft camps start. 

Basically, if we get the 5th-7th pick which looks very likely, i dont think were going to get anyone that is really going to make an impact with us, which is why id be much rather for trading up or down. 

If we luck out and get 1-4, then i think we are set, as we will be able to pick from beasely/mayo/rose.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> 6th best prospect???wow, i have lost all faith in nbadraft.net....he wouldn't even start on a reputable div 1 college team...


:rofl2:

He's only the best player (efficiency wise) in a tough professional league like the Italian League (2nd in Europe after Spanish)... at the age of 19 as the go-to-guy of the team... if it's not enough to be a Top 5 pick i don't know what to say...

p.s.= college players are garbage compared to him... they may have great athletic abilities (as usual) but you won't find around a player with natural feel for the game and BB IQ like Danilo...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> 6th best prospect???wow, i have lost all faith in nbadraft.net....he wouldn't even start on a reputable div 1 college team...


I'd start him over Shipp or MBah A Moute for the Bruins...Ganillari isn't a Nikoloz Tskitashvilli or a Yaroslav Korolev, the kid is a baller and will have a solid pro player. Now, if they would have Batum at #6, that'd be a different story since he's based off of potential.

Now would I take him? No, our front court is set with Thornton/Brand/Kaman, pending we extend Brand or he doesn't opt out. But if position didn't matter, I'd take him over all those you mentioned except Arthur and Gordon.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Toxicity said:


> :rofl2:
> 
> He's only the best player (efficiency wise) in a tough professional league like the Italian League (2nd in Europe after Spanish)... at the age of 19 as the go-to-guy of the team... if it's not enough to be a Top 5 pick i don't know what to say...
> 
> p.s.= college players are garbage compared to him... they may have great athletic abilities (as usual) but you won't find around a player with natural feel for the game and BB IQ like Danilo...


Is that not what they said about Barganini? How has the worked out for the Raptors? All that experience in a so called tough professional league has translated to disappointment in the NBA


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Is that not what they said about Barganini? How has the worked out for the Raptors? All that experience in a so called tough professional league has translated to disappointment in the NBA


No. Bargnani was just a 6th man (he only played the playoff as starter) and the 3rd/4th offensive option of his team... Gallinari on the other hand is clearly the go-to-guy of Armani Milano, a team fighting for the Italian Playoff (currently in 6th position overall). And he's leading the italian league in efficiency (he's also 6th in scoring and 2nd in fouls drawn), an unusual thing for a 1988 born player... the kid is not a project like Bargnani, he's already a baller.

p.s.= i wouldn't give up on Bargnani yet...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

assuming we don't luck into a top 2 pick, we would be picking from the likes of mayo, bayless, westbrook, gordon....if we misso ut on mayo and or gordon, we should trade down and try to snatch up arthur....really impressed by his overall game and athleticism...

and no, i don't care what you say about danilo....looks like korolev, or at best luke walton...


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> and no, i don't care what you say about danilo....looks like korolev, or at best luke walton...


Based on what? Short clips?!? :eek8:

PLEASE, if you haven't seen a single game by Danilo don't judge him basing on youtube videos or mixes... at least be honest to admit you don't like him because he's Euro, White and not Athletic like the typical USA SF... :whistling:

p.s.= Korolev simply didn't play AT ALL in Europe... he had something like 1-2 MPG while Danilo plays around 35 MPG... and Luke Walton hasn't the offensive skills of Gallinari, period.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Toxicity said:


> Based on what? Short clips?!? :eek8:
> 
> PLEASE, if you haven't seen a single game by Danilo don't judge him basing on youtube videos or mixes... at least be honest to admit you don't like him because he's Euro, White and not Athletic like the typical USA SF... :whistling:
> 
> p.s.= Korolev simply didn't play AT ALL in Europe... he had something like 1-2 MPG while Danilo plays around 35 MPG... and Luke Walton hasn't the offensive skills of Gallinari, period.


Can you blame him for saying that though? After all they did waste a lottery pick on Korolev, they don't want to make that same mistake again. If the Clippers havent scouted Danillo extensively, then its wise they dont make a mistake with such a high pick


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

HB said:


> Can you blame him for saying that though? After all they did waste a lottery pick on Korolev, they don't want to make that same mistake again. If the Clippers havent scouted Danillo extensively, then its wise they dont make a mistake with such a high pick


But Dunleavy said he had scouted Korolev extensively. See, the difference between Yarik and Danilo is the fact that we could have gotten Korolev in the 2nd round, while Danilo might not even fall out of the lottery.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

When the Clippers drafted Korolev everyone was ripping them for it and rightfully so. Galinari is a different case, he is much more polished, talented and proven. I don't think he will be a star in the NBA, however I do think that he can be a very good second or third option, he can also contribute in more ways than scoring. He is a very good passer, he knows how to play, he is nothing like Korolev.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea Korolev was just an a horrbile pick (Danny Granger was still on the board) but this Danilo kid seems Nba ready, long, an he could shoot the jumpshot, something we need. I woulden't mind taking him if we fail to get Mayo, Rose, Bayless, ect. But I think our situation would be based on now if Russel Westbrook is taken.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> Yea Korolev was just an a horrbile pick (Danny Granger was still on the board) but this Danilo kid seems Nba ready, long, an he could shoot the jumpshot, something we need. I woulden't mind taking him if we fail to get Mayo, Rose, Bayless, ect. But I think our situation would be based on now if Russel Westbrook is taken.


Danilo is a 6'10 SF according to his NBAdraft profile, and we already have Thornton/Thomas/Brand/Maggette at those spots, depending on what occurs with Brand and Maggette, along with Ross so we don't need Ganilarri, but if it's down to Westbrook and Danilo, I take Danilo.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Danilo is a 6'10 SF according to his NBAdraft profile, and we already have Thornton/Thomas/Brand/Maggette at those spots, depending on what occurs with Brand and Maggette, along with Ross so we don't need Ganilarri, but if it's down to Westbrook and Danilo, I take Danilo.


I think he is closer to 6'8, maybe 6'9, 6'10 is definitely a stretch.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Is there anyone in the NBA that would take Thomas's contract? Can't we trade Thomas, our second draft pick, and Minnesotas pick for Jarret Jack


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Danilo is a 6'10 SF according to his NBAdraft profile, and we already have Thornton/Thomas/Brand/Maggette at those spots, depending on what occurs with Brand and Maggette, along with Ross so we don't need Ganilarri, but if it's down to Westbrook and Danilo, I take Danilo.


I definetly agree with you, I'am just saying we need to take a player that isen't based on pontential, someone who could come in and contribute right away, whether thats taking Danilo or not. Also we need to USE or second round pick, how many times have we passed out on players that turned into suffiecent 2nd round scorers. Think about it, all of our second round picks aren't playing in the Nba, excluding Jarik


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

croco said:


> I think he is closer to 6'8, maybe 6'9, 6'10 is definitely a stretch.


He's 6-9 right now, 6-10 with shoes...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If we come out of his draft without a starting cailber guard(Rose, Bayless or Mayo) or Beasley, I'm going to stab myself. Seriously, this past season would be 5x harder to shallow if we don't come away with one of those elite talents, it would have been a complete waste, with no light at the end of the tunnel(A top player from the draft) and we will be right back in the lottery next year for certain.

We shouldn't even consider a SF, foreign or not. Along with the names qross mentioned above, Livingston might have to come back as a coveted SF/point forward, b/c its a possibility that he wouldn't be quick/atlethic enough to keep up with most guards and run the point. 

So Clippers please don't draft another SF, take a guard because quite frankly the Clippers easily have the worst backcourt in the NBA.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This guy looks like he _could_ be a special player someday, but that's what all the scouts said about Darko Milicic. This franchise was so high on Korolev that they passed on Danny Granger to draft him at 12! I'm not sold on Gallinari, besides, since when does this team need another SF? If Bayless doesn't look like he'll be available, I would strongly consider trading this pick along with an unwanted contract for a veteran guard.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> This guy looks like he _could_ be a special player someday, but that's what all the scouts said about Darko Milicic. This franchise was so high on Korolev that they passed on Danny Granger to draft him at 12! I'm not sold on Gallinari, besides, since when does this team need another SF? If Bayless doesn't look like he'll be available, I would strongly consider trading this pick along with an unwanted contract for a veteran guard.


A veteran guard? What veteran guard? There is no such guard that could take us back into the playoffs (unless trading this pick for arenas)we would be back in the same situation, Bayless is a top 4 pick, I highly doubt he might slip and fall to us. Thats why we need to take the best person available in this situation, anyone who could help us right away.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> This guy looks like he _could_ be a special player someday, but that's what all the scouts said about Darko Milicic. This franchise was so high on Korolev that they passed on Danny Granger to draft him at 12! I'm not sold on Gallinari, besides, since when does this team need another SF? If Bayless doesn't look like he'll be available, I would strongly consider trading this pick along with an unwanted contract for a veteran guard.


In the Korolev situation, it was only us that were high on him. I heard the Nets were interested, but wouldn't have taken him. But when it comes to Danilo, it seems like everyone is high on him. Again, we shouldn't take him because it'd be redundant with all of the F's we currently have, but he won't be a horrible pickup either.



MicCheck12 said:


> A veteran guard? What veteran guard? There is no such guard that could take us back into the playoffs (unless trading this pick for arenas)we would be back in the same situation, Bayless is a top 4 pick, I highly doubt he might slip and fall to us. Thats why we need to take the best person available in this situation, anyone who could help us right away.


If we can get Mike Miller for our pick, then theres the veteran guard who can really help this squad. Let's say we are able to deal Mobley/#3 or #6 for Mike Miller and Kyle Lowry, then deal Maggs for Mo Will, we have a starting unit of Mo Will-Miller-Thornton-Brand-Kaman. Not bad at all and we'd have some solid PG depth with Knight, Lowry and Livingston, but that's an entirely different thread.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

MicCheck12 said:


> Is there anyone in the NBA that would take Thomas's contract? Can't we trade Thomas, our second draft pick, and Minnesotas pick for Jarret Jack


yes please. salaries dont match so we would have to add channing frye.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> yes please. salaries dont match so we would have to add channing frye.


So you'd do Tim Thomas/2nd Rounder/Minny pick for Channing Frye and Jarret Jack?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

2nd Rounder, Minny pick,and Thomas for Frye, and Jack. Sergio has been playing well in Euro league, and they honestly don't like Jack that much. Jack would bring us a quaility pg who can shoot and drive, while Frye has the ability to come in for Brand/Kaman and change match-ups due to his ability to hit the jumpshot. Tim Thomas gives them a body who can hit the three sometimes.....and rebound....and.....?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

darrell arthur will be 10 times the player danilo will ever be....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

luke walton was great at AU...point foward who could create for himself and for his teammates....good handles for a 3 man with a decent shot and ability to score....


and yes, i admit all i saw were danilo's "highlights", and that's what bothers me...highlights are supposed to showcase a player's talents, but frankly danilo was hardly impressive...like i said, he reminded me of luke walton...

i'm not bashing either player, they both happen to fit the same mold...


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> darrell arthur will be 10 times the player danilo will ever be....


ummmm no, Arthur is good in his own sense, but to say he has more upside then this kid that just foolish. I dont even think Arthur can play at the Pf position to be honest.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

MicCheck12 said:


> ummmm no, Arthur is good in his own sense, but to say he has more upside then this kid that just foolish. I dont even think Arthur can play at the Pf position to be honest.


i think danilo is getting way too much hype...i've read draft sites that compare him to lebron james....


they actually called him the european version of lebron james.....


now arthur is getting no respect at all....upside depends mostly on athleticism and bball skill....arthur has both, danilo only has skill....

people without athleticism only last in the nba if they have good size and also a pure shot....kind of like dirk....danilo has neither the size or pure shot...

comparing him to korolev might have been a bit severe, but danilo will be luke walton 2.0....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Which draft sites are comparing him to Lebron ?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

croco said:


> Which draft sites are comparing him to Lebron ?


Draft Express was saying his best case scenario was an Euro version of Lebron, I think as recently as last week but now they changed it to Hedo Turkoglu.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah I remember reading on either nbadraft and draftexpress that he was compared as a Euro LeBron.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> i think danilo is getting way too much hype...i've read draft sites that compare him to lebron james....
> 
> 
> they actually called him the european version of lebron james.....
> ...


Danilo has not good but great size for his position since he's a 6-10 SF (wide shoulder, strong body for his age, etc)... and his shot is good, with nice form. He's not Dirk but has a sweet stroke... but again, how can you compare him to Walton basing only on clips?!? If Luke was a 2nd rounder while Gallinari is considered a Top 10 pick it has to be a reason...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Toxicity said:


> Danilo has not good but great size for his position since he's a 6-10 SF (wide shoulder, strong body for his age, etc)... and his shot is good, with nice form. He's not Dirk but has a sweet stroke... but again, how can you compare him to Walton basing only on clips?!? If Luke was a 2nd rounder while Gallinari is considered a Top 10 pick it has to be a reason...


danilo is going to get torched on defense if he tries to guard the 3 spot....and he doesn't seem strong enough to guard the 4....the reason for his top 10 projection is the hype...that's all....

you seem to be offended that i think lowly of danilo....don't be, it's just my opinion....and why value my opinion in the first place??? i'm a guy who still thinks livingston will be a good pg in this league...:lol:


sorry that you're butt hurt by my danilo bashing, but just consider that it's only an opinion of someone you don't know who is posting anonymously on an internet basketball forum....

cheers mate....


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> danilo is going to get torched on defense if he tries to guard the 3 spot....and he doesn't seem strong enough to guard the 4....the reason for his top 10 projection is the hype...that's all....
> 
> you seem to be offended that i think lowly of danilo....don't be, it's just my opinion....and why value my opinion in the first place??? i'm a guy who still thinks livingston will be a good pg in this league...:lol:
> 
> ...


I don't care what you think really... just i don't like people judging other people basing only on clips and not full games. In the end it's just an opinion, yeah, but it seems you're hating Gallinari just because of the usual euro stereotypes... :whistling:

p.s.= all hype? You have yet to find another kid doing what Danilo is doing at his age in a tough professional league...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Danillo declared today for the draft. WOuldnt it be just poetic justice if we DONT draft him due to the korolev situation, and then he actully ends up turning into the next Peja or something with another team?


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm shocked both draftexpress and nbadraft.net have us taking Gallinari when everybody in the league knows the last thing the Clippers have room for is another wing. He'd better have some lights out workouts to justify drafting him to Clipper fans. But I have a feeling Danilo will get drafted at #6 (or higher), just not by the Clippers...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well remember last year, the last thing we needed was a PF/SF come draft time, and sure enough thats what we picked. 

I think though its too early to say that we need/dont need a SF. Who knows. Brand could opt out, or we trade him, clearing up the way for thornton to start at PF, and perhaps then we would need a SF.


----------

